# Ears up are up but crisscrossed



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

Bacchus' ears are up but they are touching each other, crisscrossing one another. The problem seems to lie on the inside of his ears not the tips, nor the outside. I am wondering if I should give him more time since he is only 13 weeks and the cartilage is still more than likely getting stronger or be proactive and help him out a bit. 

He looks like he is wearing a little party hat.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Tee Pee ears! I luv 'em.. very normal stage and, at 13 weeks, they may tilt and sway a few more ways.

Hasndsome puppy and he has wonderful deep, dark eyes.

Enjoy this quirky stage.


----------



## yvonneglen (Sep 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: zypTee Pee ears!


hehe that's another way to describe them..









I guess I am just being a bit anxious. My other GS ears' had the "tipping" problem but never this Tee Pee ear going on.. I guess it's early yet especially since his teething is starting and will probably play tricks with his ears changing from week-to-week.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

His ears are up - don't worry! His head just has to grow into them and he'll be perfect.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

oooooh, he's going to be big huh? He is so gorgeous.
Throughout puppyhood my dogs' ears went up, down, up again, crossed.
Like vyp says, enjoy this stage cuz it won't forever. 
(I understand the anticipation as well!)


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

That is soo cute. If I were you, I'd take as many pics of him at this stage with his cute ears. Then you can use it to tease him when he gets older.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Love tee pee ears 
so cute


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG! I love that stage!! he is adorable... ooo I mean VERY HANDSOME!

He looks great, and those paws! omg, BIG BOY!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

lol too cute, I never worry about ears to me adds personality (cute personality) I even like floppy ears too...


----------

